# Lady in Gray



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Set her up today, and short of a little tweaking, she's almost there.
Mechs 08 :: Gray Lady in action video by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid17.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2008/100_2120
Just got to slow her down on her descending down the stairs. This is a scissor mech utilizing a bearing roller track and a 10" throw cylinder mounted on the ceiling joists.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, that would scare the crap out of me if that was in my house. Great job!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good ,
how are you going to slow that down?
is there no head on it now ,will you add one.?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Slow it down? That thing is awesome and if something was coming at me that fast it would definitely scare the crap out of me.

Can we see pics of the scissor mech utilizing a bearing roller track and a 10" throw cylinder? Not sure I'm understanding exactly.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I think it looks fabulous without a head - definitely more spectral!

Terrific prop!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

WHOA! That thing is crazy awesome!! That's one hell of a sweet setup you got there! Nice work!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, super creepy, great job!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He probably got the idea one night when he forgot to take the trash out and the Mrs came down the stairs at him quick demanding that the trash be taken out. :> LOL

Awesome prop.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks. I do want to slow her down slightly to keep her from swinging so much at the bottom of the stair. I will use an in line flow valve for that. She will remain headless as there are other headless figures in the haunt. I don't have pictures of the mech itself, but I will try to post some soon. In the same photo album there there is a similar floor model that uses two scissor mechs...one for travel, and one that raises simultaneously that might give you an idea. However, the floor model does not use the track as the staircase ghost does. 
Mechs 08 :: Floor model Slissor video by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid17.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2008/100_1810


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Ironman said:


> two scissor mechs...one for travel, and one that raises simultaneously that might give you an idea


That's pretty cool. So the forward movement and upward movement are controlled by one cylinder?


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah, the rising scissor is simply attached to the two front arms of the pushing scissor via pivoting hinges. So both open from one cylinder.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

thats awesome i wouldn't worry about the swinging. 
the folks are going to be to busy running to notice.
i hope the next room in your haunt is the restroom. 
great job!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Our restroom is undoubtedly the scariest room in the haunt, but it's not on the tour. The Gray Lady is in the first room of the haunt, and that pretty much sets up the pace for the rest of the tour. We are installing quite a bit more 'in your face' scares throughout the haunt for this year. Since each room has an actor in place, that actor will trigger each of the props. This gives them the option of which ones to use, saving some for the next tour. We purposely divide up the groups, and what we are going for is once they all make it through and gather at the end, they will compare notes about what they saw. And since each group will never see the same scares, we hope to have instant repeat business. But the primary reason we give trigger control to the actors is so they can activate the props at just the right time by diverting their attention to wherever the scare comes from.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, I love this. Its soo cool. It woulda scared the crap out of me if I was touring your haunt. I like the idea of having actors trigger the prop and showing different things to different groups.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, thats a great set up.


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

I'm totally digging her! And I'll have to agree with you on the use of handheld triggers for each prop. The "human touch" provides precise control of timing that motion sensors and switch mats just can't duplicate.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol you know it works well when I move my head back from the screen as she lurches forward


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Always a pleasure watching vids of your stuff Ironman, LOVE her - especially headless.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I can't see the video.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

It's still there. Try this:
http://tinyurl.com/6864z4
And thanks to everyone that has responded. The Gray Lady is now tethered to eliminate her excessive swing. Not totally, but enough to keep her more on the staircase and not in the visitors path. Plus I decided to NOT slow her decent down. I did try it and she looked creepy, but the startle of the swift movement is much more desirable than the creepiness. Now on to the headless dancing couple in the Ballroom.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lady in gray...dancing with me...cheek to cheek

That looks cool! You're gonna have to create a pneumatic mop to clean up the pee puddles.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Worked now. That is too cool. Thanks.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think this prop is awesome. It would scare the crap out of me. I wouldn't slow it down.


----------

